
Scale Invariant Patterns - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/06/23/scale-invariant-patterns/
======
michael_dorfman
Anyone interested in this topic ought to take a look at Ron Eglash's TED talk
on African Fractals:

<http://blog.ted.com/2007/11/ron_eglash.php>

